# Kaufberatung Athlon xp 2500+



## yidaki (2. Juli 2004)

*Kaufberatung.....*

also erstmal hallo zusammen!

ich hab vor mir einen neuen rechner zu kaufen, bzw. ich muss
mir einen neuen Rechner kaufen, da ich meinen alten PIII 
leider nicht mehr retten konnte. 

Mainboard:  Gigabyte 7N400 PRO2 SocketA         --> 99.50 € 


oder     :  Asus A7N8X Rev.2.0 Deluxe nForce2   --> 86.78 €

CPU      :  AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton 333 FSB  --> 69.49 €
                 Taktfrequenz: 1833 MHz 
                 FSB: 166MHz/333MHz
                 Befehlssätze: MMX, Enhanced 3DNow!,3DNow! Professional, SSE
                 1ST Level Cache: 128 KB
                 2ND Level Cache: 512 KB
RAM      :  2X 256MB DDRRAM Kingston PC400 CL3  --> 41.84 €
oder      :  2X 512MB DDRRAM Infineon PC400 CL3  --> 78.18 € (vieleicht)
Netzteil  : be quiet! BQT P4 450W S1.3          --> 71.37 €
oder      :  BlackNoise 380ADP (380W)            --> 89.89 €
oder      :  Thermaltake Butterfly 480W bl.      --> 73.13 €
Gehäuse: Geh. Bigtower Chieftec CS901D black --> 69.80 €
Festplatte:120GB HITACHI HDS722512VLSA80       --> 86.49 € (vieleicht)
Mouse     :  Logitech Optical Mouse M-BJ63A      --> 12.17 €
Grafikk.  :    Sapphire 128MB ATI Radeon 9200 DVI  --> 62.59 €
oder      :     Club-3D 128MB GeForce FX5200 Retail --> 54.66 €


----------



## yidaki (2. Juli 2004)

Kann mir keiner sagen ob die zusammenstellung gut ist oder sonst nen radschlag, ich weiss halt nicht genau ob das so ok ist!


----------



## meilon (2. Juli 2004)

vll könntest du uns sagen, für was der PC benutzt werden soll. Wenn er zum Zocken ist, welche Games sollen dann laufen?


----------



## yidaki (2. Juli 2004)

Naja sollte eigentlich in der hauptsache zum programmieren sein und recherchieren im internet. sollte allerdings auch keine mucken machen wenn ich z.B C&C3  | NFS Underground | DOOM 3...

Naja ich weiss nicht zocken ist eigentlich eher nebensache....

Die Leistung sollte aber auf jeden Fall so gut wie möglich sein, halt ohne ein haufen geld auszugeben. Hatte bisher ein P3 700 und der hat eigentlich auch schon fast gereicht, aber der war halt auch schon 4 Jahre alt oder so. und der jetzige soll mindestens genauso alt werden lieben eigentlich noch viel älter


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2004)

Tipp: Vielleicht schreibt sich mit 2 L. 

Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, dass du guten Arbeitsspeicher kaufst und den sogar (logischerweise) im Dual Channel Mode laufen lässt und dir dann diese Grafikkarten aussuchst. Die sind der absolute Flaschenhals in diesem System, es sei denn 3D Grafik bedeutet dir nicht alles.

Die CPU ist gut gewählt, da sie reichlich Potential zum Übertakten hat. Das Asus Mainboard kann ich nur empfehlen, auch wenn ich ein paar Features meines alten MSI Boards hinterhertrauere (ich hab das Asus in der Rev 1.0).

Auch das be quiet! Netzgerät kann ich aus dem eigenen Betrieb empfehlen. Ob es wirklich soooo viel Watt sein müssen halte ich anhand der verbauten Komponenten allerdings für fragwürdig (das mit 400W würde locker reichen, zumal der PC mit diesen Komponenten effektiv wohl eh nicht an die 200W kommen wird).

Da du scheinbar auf die Lautstärke achtest, würd ich ne Samsung Festplatte kaufen. Die sind auch bei 7200 rpm sehr ruhig.

//Edit hab dein 2. Posting vorhin noch nicht gesehen, hab mir mit der Antwort Zeit gelassen


----------



## yidaki (2. Juli 2004)

erstmal danke für den tipp

zu der grafikkarte
vielleicht kannst du mir eine gute, aber günstige alternative vorschlagen. ich währe bereit 70-100 € zu investieren. natürlich lieber 70 als 100.....

netzteil werde ich auf deinen rat vertrauen und das 400w netzteil bevorzugen.

gruß

PS.: Ich will unter umständen auch mit photoshop, quarkXpress etc. arbeiten können. somit ist viel RAM denke ich nicht schlecht!
Ist vielleciht gleichzeitig ein weiteres merkmal das die Grafikkarte haben sollte.... relativ schnell im 2D-Bereich!


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2004)

Naja, wenn dir bei der Grafikkarte so wenig Geld bleibt, dann kann man glaub ich nichts besser machen als eine der von dir genannten Karten zu nehmen. Interessant wär's für dich erst wieder mit einer Radeon 9600XT geworden, die kann man aber kaum unter 140 Euro bekommen. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass in meiner Kiste auch nur eine Radeon 8500 werkelt und ich wunderbar noch spielen kann (die restlichen Komponenten sind auch etwas schlechter als bei deinem System), dann sollte dich die Radeon 9200 lange genug begleiten können, bis andere Karten preiswerter werden.

Gute Karten im 2D Bereich wären die von Matrox. Wie's bei denen mit 3D aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber die fangen auch erst bei knapp 100 Euro an.

Ram schadet nie - aber mit 512MB bin ich bisher selten in Engpässe gekommen.


----------



## Hinnerk (2. Juli 2004)

Ich habe fast das gleiche System , wie dein beschriebenes.
Die Sapphire Graka ist wirklich keine gute Wahl , läüft zwar stabil aber wie schon gesagt , ein Flaschenhals.
Spar lieber noch n bischen.


----------



## yidaki (3. Juli 2004)

Also um dem Flaschenhals zu beseitigen folgende vorschläge....

Club-3D 128MB Radeon 9600 Pro Retail      -->      120.87 €
 Asus 128MB ATI Radeon 9600 XT TD Retail  -->    138,16 €
Club-3D 128MB GeForce FX5900 XT Retail -->        168,16 €
TERRATEC Mystify 9600XT ATI Radeon (P) -->       138,98 €
SAPPHIRE Radeon9600 256MB DDR LRTL AGP8x     --> 99€

Naja das solls erstmal sein....
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen SE und XT?
XT ist wahrscheinlich der neue Chipsatz oder?


----------



## Alex Duschek (3. Juli 2004)

Leistungsmäßig siehts bei ATI mit den Beizeichnungen so aus:

SE / Standart / Pro / XT

Bei Nvidia ist es glaub so:

XT / Non-Ultra / Ultra


----------



## yidaki (3. Juli 2004)

Also die Bestellung ist gerade raus gegangen...

Pos.	Artikelbezeichnung	Menge	MwSt.	Einzelpreis	Gesamtpreis	
1	Sapphire 128MB ATI Radeon 9600 XT FB L-R
ArtNr. 10696	1	16.0%	138.96 EUR	138.96 EUR	
2	Geh. Bigtower Chieftec CS901D black
ArtNr. 1431	1	16.0%	69.80 EUR	69.80 EUR	
3	Netzteil be quiet! BQT P4 400W LED
ArtNr. 11808	1	16.0%	64.98 EUR	64.98 EUR	
4	Asus A7N8X Rev.2.0 Deluxe nForce2
ArtNr. 6918	1	16.0%	86.78 EUR	86.78 EUR	
5	AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton 333 FSB
ArtNr. 6319	1	16.0%	69.49 EUR	69.49 EUR	
6	256MB DDRRAM Infineon Org. PC400 CL3
ArtNr. 7029	2	16.0%	43.69 EUR	87.38 EUR	
7	Logitech Optical Mouse M-BJ63A
ArtNr. 11793	1	16.0%	12.17 EUR	12.17 EUR

Also die Festplatte ist raus dafür ne denke ich ganz gute graka! Also danke nochmal für eure hilfe

thx


----------



## fluessig (3. Juli 2004)

Ich denke mit dieser Grafikkarte wirst du deinen Spaß haben!


----------



## Alex Duschek (3. Juli 2004)

Damit werden alle Spiele "fluessig" laufen (außer wohl DOOM 3  )


----------



## yidaki (3. Juli 2004)

ich hoffe es mal..... war nicht grad billig!


----------



## Alex Duschek (3. Juli 2004)

Wenn der Lüfter es zulässt,kannst du den Barton auch als 3200+ laufen lassen.Multi musst du dann auf 11 stellen und FSB auf 200


----------



## yidaki (4. Juli 2004)

> Wenn der Lüfter es zulässt,kannst du den Barton auch als 3200+ laufen lassen.Multi musst du dann auf 11 stellen und FSB auf 200



Wenn der Lüfter das mitmacht.... dann währ´s wahrscheinlich besser noch einen lüfter mehr einzubauen...

Ich nehme mal an das man die einstellungen dann im bios machen kann....

...aber den FSB auf 200 runter zu stellen hört sich weniger gut an, naja mal sehen ich werd mir wohl noch einige entsprechende artikel durchlesen um ne gute performance aus dem teil raus bekommen ;-)


----------



## danielmueller (4. Juli 2004)

> aber den FSB auf 200 runter zu stellen hört sich weniger gut an, naja mal sehen ich werd mir wohl noch einige entsprechende artikel durchlesen um ne gute performance aus dem teil raus bekommen


Was heist hier runter stellen normal läuft er auf 166 du erhöst ihn also massiv


----------



## RealSucker (5. Juli 2004)

Edit: Da hab ich wohl den aktuelleren Beitrag nicht gelesen, also:

Dazu am Besten einen Arctic Cooling Copper Silent 2! Kostet max. 8 € und ist super leise!

*g* Wenn dein PC bei Underground und sogar DOOM 3  keine Mucken machen soll, dann muss es 1 GB RAM und mindestens eine 9600 XT oder noch besser eine 9800 PRO sein.
Ich selbst habe 2x256 MB RAM (Corsair; 200MHz mit schäfsten Timings) und eine 9800 PRO und Anti-Aliasing ist bei FarCry nicht wirklich drin. Ich lege sehr viel Wert auf flüssiges Spielen und gutes Aussehen, deswegen kann ich dir sagen, dass eine 9200, 5200, 9600, 9500, 5600 und der ganze Kram da nicht reicht.

Ich könnte mehr aus meinem PC (bin Overclocker) rausholen, aber im Moment habe ich keine Lust/Zeit!

Die 9800 PRO kostet übrigens teilweise nur noch 180-190 € und das ist recht günstig für solch eine Leistung.
Hier wirst du fündig: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a48291.html
Und bitte achte auf die Bewertungen der Shops! Wenn du z.B. bei Norskit bestelltst, dann musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn nie was ankommen wird!

Beim Overclocken kann ich dir übrigens helfen...

Da du schon eingekauft hast, wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück und falls du Hilfe beim "Performence-Rausholen" brauchst, meld dich eifnach bei mir.


----------



## yidaki (5. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab zwei tage vor dem Bestellen noch mit jemandem gesprochen der seinen kram auch bei norskit bestellt hat. naja er hatte da wohl auch ein kleines problem, weil er sich was bestellt hat was nicht vorrätig da war, aber er hats dann halt doch noch bekommen... die sachen die ich mir bestellt habe waren alle vorrätig, also hoffe ich mal das es klappt...

Hast du 





> Wenn du z.B. bei Norskit bestelltst, dann musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn nie was ankommen wird!



Sprichst du aus erfahrungswerten oder ist das einfach nur dahingesagt?
Ich glaube wenn nichts käme könnte man dagegen vorgehen schließlich gibts das unternehmen ja......

gruß

ps: Wenn das Overclocking an die reihe kommt werd ich mich melden

thx


----------



## yidaki (5. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von danielmueller _
> *
> Was heist hier runter stellen normal läuft er auf 166 du erhöst ihn also massiv *



Der Prozessor hat den Bus von 333 und der RAM hat 400.... warum sollte da was auf 166 laufen? glaub nicht


----------



## WabbaJack (5. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe die Sapphire 9600XT mit 128Mb Ram!

Es is einfach für meinen Geschmack die beste Mittelklassekarte die man sich holen kann. Ich habe meine auf die Taktfrequenz einer normalen 9800 getaktet mit dem Overdrive Plugin im ATI Treiber 
Der Kühler von Sapphire is der beste finde ich , denn ein Freund von mir hat eine Club3D 9600XT (bin mir nich sicher ob die jetzt wirklich von Club3D is *grübbel*)
und bei dem haben wir den Takt auch hochgefahren und bei ihm is die Karte nach einer gewissen Zeit abgeschmiert und wir mussten sie wieder runtertakten 

Also du wirst mit dieser Grafikkarte sehr viel Spaß haben das verspreche ich dir

MFG WabbaJack

P.S: Ich habe die Doom3 Beta v.2 und da lief das sogar recht gut obwohl ich nur 256 DDR ram immoment habe  ;-)


----------



## RealSucker (5. Juli 2004)

Dann hast du hoffentlich keine Vorkasse gemacht!
Nein, ich weiss es nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, weil ich dort von Anfang an nicht bestellt habe.
Es gibt eine Community (kann ich bei Interesse raussuchen), in der Geschädigte (durch Norskit), im dreistelligen Bereich, bequatschen was sie machen können. Norskit ist in Norwegen ansässig und du wirst sie niemals finden. Auch die Bewertungen bei Geizhals zeigen das.
Ich informiere mich sehr ausgiebig, bevor ich einen Shop mit Noten über 2,0 (Geizhals) nehme.
Es liegen aberdutzende Anzeigen gegen Norskit vor, aber gekriegt haben die Geschädigten bis jetzt nie was.
Man sollte nicht immer nur nach dem Preis gehen.
Wenn man die Ware "manchmal" (es muss ja auch ab und zu für gute Bewertungen, die das Gegenteil beweisen, etwas geschickt werden) nicht verschickt, kann man auch die günstigsten Preise machen.
Vielleicht hat sich das ja in den letzten zwei Monaten geändert, aber ich denke nicht, dass da auf einmal ein seriöses Team dahinter sitzt.

Takt und RAM bei einer Grafikkarte ist nicht alles
Auch die Speicher-Interface ist entscheidend! 128bit vs. 256 bit (9600XT vs. 9800 PRO)
Der Unterschied ist enorm!

Desweiteren gibt es auch Unterschiede bei der Anzahl der Pipelines, bei Grafikkarten.

Viele denken ja, wenn sie eine 9200 mit 256 MB RAM haben, dass sie dann durch jedes Spiel rocken und genau das nutzen die Grafikkartenhersteller aus.
Es gibt so viel mehr: Pipelines, RAMDAC, Core-Takt, RAM-Takt, Bitrate,...

In "realen Läden" werden die Verkäufer auch durch die MB-RAM der Grafikkarte den Kunden ihre Produkte aufschwatzen, weil sie dadurch am Meisten überzeugen können, obwohl, dass nicht mal einen großen Unterschied macht.

Wer sich noch an den Wechsel von 32 MB auf 64 MB oder von 64 MB auf 128 MB erinnern kann, der weiss was ich meine.
Die 32 MB bzw. 64 MB liefen am Anfang immer besser.
Es gibt heute kein Spiel, dass 256 MB ausnutzt! Viel wichtiger ist der Arbeitsspeicher (nicht GraKa) und der Takt der Grafikkarte inkl. Bitrate und Pipelines!

Um genau zu sein ist eine 9800 PRO mit 256 MB gegenüber der 128MB-Version max. 2% schneller und das noch nicht mal bei allen Tests!

Hoffe, ein Paar von den trügerischen Märchen der Verkäufer und Hersteller weggeführt zu haben!

Ciao RealSucker


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von yidaki _
> *Der Prozessor hat den Bus von 333 und der RAM hat 400.... warum sollte da was auf 166 laufen? glaub nicht *



Pass auf... Der FSB hat "fiktive" 333 MHz. Ein früherer FSB mit 166 MHz übertrug 1 Bit pro Takt. DIe heutigen AMD Prozessoren übertragen allerdings 2 Bit Pro Takt, somit kommt man auf 333 MHz (also 166 * 2).
Ein Pentium 4 kommt auf 800 MHz FSB, weil das Hyper Threading 4 Bits pro Takt überträgt. also 200 MHz * 4.
Der RAM hat "400 MHz" weil er auf Dual-Channel läuft, also auch wiederum 2 Bits pro Takt. 200 * 2.

Die Angaben dienen nur zu Werbezwecken, um den Verkauf zu steigern.



MfG Radhad


----------



## danielmueller (12. Juli 2004)

> Pass auf... Der FSB hat "fiktive" 333 MHz. Ein früherer FSB mit 166 MHz übertrug 1 Bit pro Takt. DIe heutigen AMD Prozessoren übertragen allerdings 2 Bit Pro Takt, somit kommt man auf 333 MHz (also 166 * 2).


Genau das hatte ich gemeint man muss immer gucken das man alle Daten und den richtigen Takt weis. Bei Intel gibt  es demnächst zb ein mega Chaos weil die neue Zahlen einführen wollen.


----------



## yidaki (12. Juli 2004)

danke nochmal an alle für die info´s...

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, weil mein Rechner erst heute eindrudeln wird, aber ich glaube das norskit seinen schlechten ruf nicht verdient hat.... ich will nicht wissen wie viele von den beiträgen gefaked sind, sprich von anderen anbietern reingestellt wurden....

Ich mußte auch leider einmal, wegen missverständnis die maßlos überteuerte 0190 nummer anrufen, wurde dort aber freundlichst bedient...

mfg


----------



## RealSucker (12. Juli 2004)

Sind bereits eingeführt...
Schau mal bei den neuen Intels mit dem Sockel 775.

Solange er nicht da ist, würde ich nichts sagen...


----------

